

Apple rejecting apps with "pad" in title - CrazedGeek
http://www.macnn.com/articles/10/04/09/attempt.at.clarifying.platforms.has.side.effects/

======
noonespecial
I propose a new app. Its like the magic 8 ball. You shake your ipad and it
tells you if your app is likely to be rejected.

You think its random, but its actually quantum-entangled with the Steve's
brain.

I'd name it _"The Magic 8pad"_ but then...

~~~
mtarnovan
And best use the Magic 8pad _before_ you build the app, so it'll save you the
trouble if your app will be rejected anyway.

~~~
noonespecial
Won't work. Because the app has had interaction with a quantum system, the app
will be both approved and rejected until you build it, shake it, and observe
the result thus collapsing the Steve-form into a definite state.

------
sown
Like "note pad"?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Bachelor Pad? Or are those kinds of apps banned too?

~~~
sown
Or Paddington Bear's Island Adventure?

